# Neither Canadian nor a woman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Neither Canadian nor a woman indeed. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070119/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_immigration_crossdresser


----------

